# Lincolnshire Jollies - (Feb 2013)



## thebeachedwattle (Feb 20, 2013)

"An early evening pub meal in the Lincolnshire Wolds today?", she said, on our last day off.

"Excellent", I retorted, "Shall we leave now? We could stop off on the way and stretch our legs..."

Having scoured this site for the past week, I smiled, picked up my camera and we left 

"Yeah, just do a right here.. Oh, look what a lovely church..."

and what looks like to be an old RAF Hospital? Hmmm,




Now Are You Sitting Uncomfortably? by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Nurse, My Bed Light Doesn't Seem To Work by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Mmm Corridor by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Natural Fibre Carpet by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Moar Corridoar by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Nissen Hut Playroom by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Enough Corridor Now by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr


... and what do you know, you're strolling back to the car, and lo' a big ol' hoose. Only time for the basement here, the light was fading and tummys were beginning to rumble...





Basement Office by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Flatscreen... What Screen? by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Pitch Black Khazi by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




What's On Your Mantelpiece? by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr


We headed to the pub for some sustenance. Sat back, replete, I caught eye of a flyer on the wall, Deep Dish gig tonight on the hill. We went, we listened and we star gazed...





Dubfire Sky by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr


All in all, 'twas a grand day out. Thanks for looking.


----------



## johno23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its good to see that someone else has enjoyed the rather large mooch called Nocton and the old house.

We spent a long day there recently,it is so tranquil. 

Good pics,especially like the last one of the dishes


----------



## night crawler (Feb 20, 2013)

Great report love the photos, especally the last one.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a great day out here..
Fab pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Solid State (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the hospital bed control panel!

Nice pics


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 20, 2013)

Nocton has the most amazing corridors. I loved mooching there


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 20, 2013)

very nice shots mate thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 20, 2013)

Still need to see that first location you posted, each report i see makes me want to head up that little bit more.

The last shot is a belter too


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shatners (Feb 21, 2013)

lovely mate... some nice contrasty colours you captured in that set


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice pictures , bet you had a pack lunch made up too  thanks for sharing


----------

